

Show HN: WebGL Multiplayer Game (wizardwarz.nergal.se) - nergal

Just launched a very early beta of a multiplayer &quot;FPS&quot; made in WebGL using ThreeJS library. (possible to switch between FPS and 3rd person) Just a hobby project that I would love to get some feedback on, in order to see if I should continue working on it or not.<p>Note; It will add the project to github as open source once I&#x27;ve spent some time cleaning up the code.<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wizardwarz.nergal.se
======
nergal
The server is a nodejs based server that generates the world dynamically. Each
map is therefore always unique.

------
nergal
NOTE: Recommended web-browser is Google-chrome on PC. It must support WebGL.

~~~
stonith
Seems to work on FF/OSX Mavericks

~~~
nergal
I heard someone had an issue with the pointer lock on FF/OSX. Did you see any
issues with the pointer lock?

